# toning tummy after csection



## littleD

hi ladies i had a section 5 months ago, have recovered well but my tummy is now so wobbly and ive got an awful overhang over the scar. just wondered if anyone has any tips on the best exercise i can do to tone it up? have been walked loads but that doesnt seem to be working. had thought about sit ups but if they say that it takes a year for the internal muscles to heal wouldve thought that this would hinder this? xx


----------



## ginab

Hi Im a gym instructor who's had a c section too. When you have a C-section, the abdominal wall is cut and the muscles are sewn back together. This creates scarring through all levels of your abdominal wall. This scarring contributes to the muscles inability to glide over the top of each other during muscle contraction. The result is weakness and that contributes to the lack of stabilization.

You mentioned doing mid body exercises, (sit ups) however, if youre not specifically working each of the three inner unit muscles (core), plus the diaphragm, your lower abdominal area will not achieve the strength or muscular look that youre after.

The best exercises for you to do for your stomach at the moment are 'strenthening' like pilates and yoga, also known as 'Core' exercises. I had c section and been doing core workouts and it really really helps.. just make sure you do them right or get an instructor to show you. x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ive been thinking about this too. Ive lost nearly all my baby weight but my belly has gone from flat and toned (thanks to 10 years of horse riding and competing) to flabby, wobbly and bloated looking :cry:

So pilates is best? :shrug:


----------



## ginab

pilates, yoga.. anything which strengthens your 'core' muscles.. you'll find that although sit ups do work, you MUST work the 3 layers of muscles beneath them as well. its a waste of time just doing sit ups and your tummy will ache for a few days and thats about it. 

The plank is a great one!!


----------



## welshprincess

i had a c sec 8years ago, and done all of the above and was still left with an overhang of skin all wrinkly, my doc told me that the skin had stretched that much the only way to get rid of it was surgery that would not be paid for on nhs :shrug:


----------



## Claireyh

ginab said:


> pilates, yoga.. anything which strengthens your 'core' muscles.. you'll find that although sit ups do work, you MUST work the 3 layers of muscles beneath them as well. its a waste of time just doing sit ups and your tummy will ache for a few days and thats about it.
> 
> *The plank is a great one*!!

I've had a c-section too. My hubby is in the forces and he told me to do this because I'm stressing about my overhang! I absolutely hate it. And I am so not into exercise and stuff but I've resigned myself to the fact that I've got to if I want rid of it!

Is it OK to do this sort of stuff at anytime after your c-section? I know it's silly and they say 6 weeks is fine, but I still have this stupid thing in my head that I'm going to hurt myself or split it open or something :dohh: silly I know

xxx


----------



## ginab

They say 6-8 weeks after c section you can start exercising BUT you know your body better than anyone, everyone's recovery is different. 

I didnt even think about exercising until about 4-5 months post partum. I wanted to concentrate on baby and didnt want to give myself a hard time about it.. but thats just me. 

Here's a good link to some exercises: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XuD1ySzOEE


----------



## QTPie

This is not actually correct - unless your surgeon was an incompetent butcher.... :nope:

No abdominal muscles are cut during a C Section - the surgeon seperates them instead. Once your uterus is stitched back up, the surgeon will/should put the muscles roughly back into the right place before they stitch up your skin. However they wont be in exactly the right position and obviously they have been severely stretched by your pregnancy anyway (the same for women who have had a VB).



ginab said:


> Hi Im a gym instructor who's had a c section too. When you have a C-section, the abdominal wall is cut and the muscles are sewn back together.

Agree with yoga and pilates - brilliant exercises. :thumbup:. Just find a GOOD class/instructor/ Explain that you have had a CS and get them to measure your abdominal muscle seperation.

Sit-ups VERY bad - they will actually make any ab separation worse :wacko:

Pilates/core workouts WILL help strengthen and tone your core, but may not do a lot about an overhang (which may be an excess skin thing rather than a lack of muscle thing...).

Good luck.
QT


----------



## mrs_park

I had my c sec 6 weeks ago. My ob said I can start exercising and I'm desperate to start up yoga again. I just have this awful image of doing a stretch and having my uterus burst open or something (I know this sounds completely ridiculous, but hey, I'm a nutter :rofl:)

Is it too early for me to thi k about yoga yet? I feel absolutely fine and back to normal, I think my issues are all in my head?


----------



## QTPie

You wont burst :hugs:

THE BEST thing, that early, is a good post-natal yoga/pilates session.... they are especially for women who have just given birth and many of them you can take your baby with you :thumbup:. Failing that, either a "1 to 1" session or a very good class (and explain that you have just had a CS, but have the "ok" from your OB).

Have fun :thumbup:



mrs_park said:


> I had my c sec 6 weeks ago. My ob said I can start exercising and I'm desperate to start up yoga again. I just have this awful image of doing a stretch and having my uterus burst open or something (I know this sounds completely ridiculous, but hey, I'm a nutter :rofl:)
> 
> Is it too early for me to thi k about yoga yet? I feel absolutely fine and back to normal, I think my issues are all in my head?


----------



## 3011busyyear

Maybe look for a post natal yoga class in your area.


----------



## tammii1981

I had c section too and I got the Tracy Anderson workout for after pregnancy, she does a lot in it for c sections and its really great as its all concentrated specifically on the stomach area. It's difficult but def see results! Only thing is, it made me realize just how weak my tummy muscles are after having a baby, it's crazy! I use to do ballet 5 days a week for 18 years so had pretty good stomach muscles, now I'm lucky if I can do 10 sit ups! :haha:


----------



## mrs_park

QTPie said:


> You wont burst :hugs:
> 
> THE BEST thing, that early, is a good post-natal yoga/pilates session.... they are especially for women who have just given birth and many of them you can take your baby with you :thumbup:. Failing that, either a "1 to 1" session or a very good class (and explain that you have just had a CS, but have the "ok" from your OB).
> 
> Have fun :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> I had my c sec 6 weeks ago. My ob said I can start exercising and I'm desperate to start up yoga again. I just have this awful image of doing a stretch and having my uterus burst open or something (I know this sounds completely ridiculous, but hey, I'm a nutter :rofl:)
> 
> Is it too early for me to thi k about yoga yet? I feel absolutely fine and back to normal, I think my issues are all in my head?Click to expand...

Thanks Hun :hugs:

I have a beginners yoga DVD, I might give that a go, it's really gentle. There aren't many classes in my area, which is a shame.

Oh and happy birthday to you LO! :happydance:


----------



## SuzyMac

I must agree with QTPie; nothing will take away that "overhang", which occurs in NINETY FIVE percent of us who have had C-sections.

If it is affecting your sex life, get "SexCies", lingerie made just for C-section women to hide the "flap" while still looking like regular lingerie. A bit pricey, but worth it .
:)


----------



## Lotusbaby

To fix the scar and break up scar tissue you can do something called myofascial. It's where you roll out the skin and break up the layers of connective tissue fat muscle skin layers etc apart. By doing this you avoid the big smiley face that forms from the scar. 
Plastic surgeons tell their tummy tuck patients this..but seem to avoid telling c section patients. Same procedure really tho!! 
So the best way to describe myofascial is by using your thumbs and fingers of both hands and pinching the skin and then rolling your thumbs towards your digits. I wouldn't recommend it on an unhealed scar. It will be painful/uncomfortable. Also any play with the skin is good. Such as smoothing it out in diff direction like dough. Gets the skin ready for deeper myofascial :)
Hope this helps a bit. Pilots and yoga is great for toning. As well as cario like swimming and running. You hit a physical plateau after doing the same workouts. So mix it up lots! And diet is everything-healthy whole grains and fruits and vegs and low fat meats :)


----------



## Lizzybee

Found this really helpful. Thankyou


----------



## ButterCup17

While we r talking about c-sections do u mind if I jump in and ask a question? Mine was five months ago and scar is raised. Is that normal? 
And also wanted to throw in that j have a horrible overhang too. I hate it :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks OP for asking about this

I have thought about starting PLANKING will start today on it


----------



## Lizzybee

ButterCup17 said:


> While we r talking about c-sections do u mind if I jump in and ask a question? Mine was five months ago and scar is raised. Is that normal?
> And also wanted to throw in that j have a horrible overhang too. I hate it :(

Not sure about the raised scar. Is it sore? Why not get a doc to check it? 

Yes I have a horrible overhang which is numb still after 4 months. It makes my clothes bulge and I look like a round ball in the mirror!!


----------



## ButterCup17

Lizzybee said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> While we r talking about c-sections do u mind if I jump in and ask a question? Mine was five months ago and scar is raised. Is that normal?
> And also wanted to throw in that j have a horrible overhang too. I hate it :(
> 
> Not sure about the raised scar. Is it sore? Why not get a doc to check it?
> 
> Yes I have a horrible overhang which is numb still after 4 months. It makes my clothes bulge and I look like a round ball in the mirror!!Click to expand...

No its not sore. I have my yearly on Thursday so I'll have it checked then
Glad you mentioned it being numb. Mine is too. That's normal?


----------



## Blessedbaby

mine looks like a kangaroo pouch in jeans LOL


----------



## Lizzybee

ButterCup17 said:


> Lizzybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> While we r talking about c-sections do u mind if I jump in and ask a question? Mine was five months ago and scar is raised. Is that normal?
> And also wanted to throw in that j have a horrible overhang too. I hate it :(
> 
> Not sure about the raised scar. Is it sore? Why not get a doc to check it?
> 
> Yes I have a horrible overhang which is numb still after 4 months. It makes my clothes bulge and I look like a round ball in the mirror!!Click to expand...
> 
> No its not sore. I have my yearly on Thursday so I'll have it checked then
> Glad you mentioned it being numb. Mine is too. That's normal?Click to expand...

Apparently. I was told by the midwife after the section that some women always have a numb patch. Friends have told me theirs got better but it took a year to feel near normal.


----------



## minties

My tummy is numb from scar to belly button after two sections.

I have been lazy since having Sophie, but I did a lot of weight listen about 2 weeks after my first section. I managed to get a pretty good level of strength and tone in my tummy back then.

My crazy mother back in 1982 was trying to do situps 3 days PP in the hospital! She did have a perfect and flat tummy after having me, no pouch, no idea how soe managed that.

Are with the massaging of the scar.


----------



## Lizzybee

I've started massaging the scar and tummy area. I took pics and measurements and I am also planking now. 
I don't know whether to measure my progress each week or each month. What do you suggest?


----------

